# 2005 F250 King Ranch 6.0 Lifted



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly I am posting my baby for sale. I have taken a new job where there is only a parking garage and the clearance isn't high enough to fit the truck inside. 
The truck is a 2005 F250 FX4 King Ranch with a 6.0 turbo diesel. The truck has 151k miles on it and will continue to go up as I drive it. Originally a Florida truck with 0 rust anywhere. The truck has been very well maintained with Rotella oil changes with ford filters every 5k miles and new ford fuel filters every 10k miles. The coolant is Rotella ELC. She runs great and starts right up every time, no hot start issues or anything.
This past fall I did 8 new glow plugs and harnesses, all ford parts again. She has an egr delete and the oil cooler was replaced 15k miles ago at the same time the egr was done. (done as preventive maintenance). The truck is 4WD and it works flawlessly, I had no issues going through the huge snow we had this past winter on unplowed streets. The truck has never been off road, it is only a mall crawler. (pictures on the sand are just a sandy parking lot on the back side of dunes in DE state park)

Here is a run down on all the parts on the truck, most parts were done within the last 15-20k miles.
-6" procomp lift kit
-Dual steering stabilizer
-22" Rockstar wheels with 37" Toyo Open Country tires
-08+ tailgate, tail lights, and 3rd brake light
-4" turbo back MBRP exhaust
-S&B intake
-Blue spring mod
-SCT X4 with custom tune from Quick Tricks Performance
-Smitty Built rails
-HIDs in the headlights and foglights
-Upgraded JBL speakers and an iPhone Aux cable wired into headunit
-EGR delete
-Sinister Diesel Coolant Filter kit
-comes with custom-fit waterproof seatcovers that I use when at the beach.

I am sure there are things I am forgetting but that's it off the top of my head. I really don't want to sell her and have a bit of time so I am in no rush. The truck is EXTREMELY clean inside and out. Fully loaded, the only option it doesn't have is a sunroof. 

Easiest way to contact me is via text. Not very interested in trades, trade value is $25k. I do have a lien on the title through Pen Fed.
443-942-78O7

Looking for $21,000. Located in the VA/DC/MD area


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Buy a 1500.00 "Beater car"and drive it back and forth to work.. I have a stock F250 and have difficulties in parking garages..
Yours is a very nice truck... And just broke in good too


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

what he said.. nice truck,keep it


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I had a beater that I just sold a few months ago, wish I had kept it now. If it doesn't sell I'll try and work something out to where I can park it behind the building or something. If it does sell I'm thinkin a raptor.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

A Raptor , isnt that a souped up f150? I'm thinkin you are worried about what people may see you driving. You can always find a beater car on Craigslist. If your truck is paid for or close to being paid for. Why take on more debt, and pay interest on a depreciating asset. That truck you is barely broken in.

I've liked stock from the factory since my later 20s... Too expensive to add all those decorations. Return it to stock, I would.
Wait until you have to replace the front spindles because of the over sized tires, and lift.

I do hope you sell it, if that's what you want to do.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Front end is all rebuilt and tight, I've spared nothing in this truck. 
Yup a raptor is a moddedfrom factory f150. I don't like owning stock ordinary cars, everything is either lifted or built.
I'm selling my house right now too so throwing a third car into the mix is not something I have the time or room for. 
If it sells it sells, if it doesn't then that's fine too and I'll figure out a way to make it work even if it means trading cars with my fiancé.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey man!!! It's all Good.. I was just bustin on ya a little..

Maybe you will move it then.... I hope you do, if that's what you want.

There is noting like

"Paid for, and Sittin in the Driveway though"


----------

